# Allen Head Bedknife screws



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Last weekend I changed the bedknife out on the Baroness from a 1.5mm MicroCut to a thicker 5mm bedknife and while doing so it occurred to me that using a Flat Head screw dive on these just seems ridiculous as it makes it very difficult to remove and torque even with the right tool.

So to alleviate this issue I bought some Allen(hex) Head bolts from McMaster-Carr and they appear to be just as good and damn near the same size as OEM and should make replacement next time a lot easier.










The new one is on the Right

















I would like to add that this post gave me the idea HERE


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Good upgrade. Slotted and phillips screws suck. Torx and hex are definitely the way to go.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I was looking at the exact same thing except for torx head. Looking nice


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I will prefer torx since it is designed for torque.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was wanting Torx also but could find them in the size I needed.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Just make sure the taper on the head is the same as the orginals.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

The best screws I have ever run across and I think the best you can buy come from two companies both widely used by tool and die makers:
One is Unbrako;
http://www.unbrako.com/socket-screws
http://www.unbrako.com/contact-us

The other is Holo Krome;
https://www.holo-krome.com/uploads/7/2/7/5/72754089/hk.usa.m.fhscs.12.9.bo.pdf
https://www.holo-krome.com/inside-sales--customer-service.html

I had a critical application once (three screws holding up a $20,000 microscope head) and I used the unbrako s
They use both brands to hold together die sets that get beaten on hard.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Last weekend I changed the bedknife out on the Baroness from a 1.5mm MicroCut to a thicker 5mm bedknife.


Can't believe your giving up 3.5mm of height :shock:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend I changed the bedknife out on the Baroness from a 1.5mm MicroCut to a thicker 5mm bedknife.
> ...


Have no fear, I still have a new 1.5mm bedknife I can install if the need ever arises


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Thank goodness, I was worried for a second :thumbup:


----------

